# Surprised what I found.....



## Quincy (Jul 27, 2010)

I thought you guys might get a "kick" out of this. After living in West Fargo for over 8 years, I finally convinced my wife to move out of town. We ended up buying an old farm with a house that was built in the early 70's. It needed A LOT of remodel work but the deal was, if I made the house what she wanted, I could live where I wanted. To make a long story short, while moving walls around and hanging sheetrock, I decided to vacuum out the cold air returns before I closed them up again, I saw what looked like a big dust ball but the vacuum wouldn't pick it up&#8230;&#8230;so I reached my hand in there to see what it was and this is what I pulled out! You could not reach it by taking the vent covers off, the only way I found it was because I had the entire wall taken down. It's a Colt Peacemaker in .22LR, pretty cool find!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

clean that sucker up and use it....

Kewl find.


----------



## Quincy (Jul 27, 2010)

It's actually in pretty good shape all things considered. I haven't fired it yet but it cleaned up nice. I'm not sure if I should get it "restored" or not. I really don't have much use for it but it is a fun story to tell when people come over.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

hiding in the air duct, must be a story behind that..... hot gun, does it still have the serial??

Haha, all joking aside, sweet find! :thumb:


----------



## Quincy (Jul 27, 2010)

There very well may be a story behind it :wink: .....I called the sheriffs dept., they took the gun for a while and sent it in to the ATF to "check" it before I could get it back, it came back clean but still makes we wonder why it was there in the first place. If it has a story, I'm not even sure if I want to know  . But, it is a pretty fun story to tell. :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Awesome! I don't think I would have had the guts to call the Sheriff. I would have been afraid of not getting it back. They don't need to know everything! Hell it was your house, it's your gun! Have fun with it! :beer:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

that's unreal. Very cool find.

xdeano


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

I know I would wanna know the story behind it 
It's gotta be somethin crazy
That gun is sweet


----------



## Quincy (Jul 27, 2010)

Well I got it cleaned up a bit last night. There is some rust but it doesn't appear to be too deep. I'm planning to put a few rounds through it later this afternoon.


----------

